# i'm new to the board



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi there my name is Sam we have been ttc for 2 and half years had lap and dye last oct diagnosed endo and 1 blocked tube. been on Clomid since January no success up to now. getting a bit fed up now wondering if its all worth it, we already have a 5 year old daughter conceived with no problems, took about a year but no medical intervention. oh and am now trying reflexology alongside the drugs. don't think i have left anything out, lol.

looking forward to some support from people in the same boat.

love

sam


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Sam

Welcome to FF. Yes it is worth it. I waited 21 years till i got my little boy and he is well worth it.

Wishing you luck, quite a few of the girls on this site have had reflexology and swear by it.

We do have a thread for Clomid if you would like to chat with people in a similar boat to you.

Good Luck

Love Kimx x x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Sam

Welcome to the site 

I have just started reflexology - Kim is right some of the girls swear by it - i am having more reflexology next week and am hoping it will give me some benefit.

hope you get your dream soon - it is easy to get down hearted we all have our moments - but stickwith us and we will help and support you and drag you through the bad bits and of course cheer for you when the good times roll 

take care
LB
X


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Sam, 

Welcome to FF, it was nice to talk to you tonight in chat. Try not to get too downhearted hun, feel free to say whatever you want in here, we all know how it feels and support is one thing you can count on.

Take care and good luck, sending you lots of


   


Love Nic xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi sam 

welcome to ff hun this is a wonderful site wishing you all the luck in the world hope you get a bfp soon 

love lilly xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Sam

Welcome to FF! I see you have already ventured onto the Clomid thread and look forward to getting to know you better.

Laine x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi sam
Welcome to the site, it's great that you have found the community.
Would just like to wish you all the very best for treatment & I hope to see more of you on the site.
Chick


----------

